# Боль в лопатке при усталости



## Astra29 (24 Мар 2016)

Добрый день!
Уже неделю болит спина около правой лопатки. Боль возникает к середине дня, когда накапливается усталость. К вечеру совсем невыносимо.
Больше месяца назад перешла на сидячую работу, до этого три года нахолилась в декрете.
Пробовала разогревающую мазь, облегчение лишь временное наступает.
Что это может быть? И чем можно снять боль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2016)

Вообще-то, Вам к врачу!
Поскольку причины:
-миозит
-миофасциальный синдром
-спондилит
-спондилоартроз
-ребернопозвонковый артроз
-там и легкие
-и сердце

Поэтому начните с врача, а пока найдите тему про профилактику боли в спине и особенно про правильную организацию рабочего места и рабочего времени.
Правда есть и другой вариант. В спортзал и "закачать" свою спину так, чтобы ей было все равно, как и сколько вы сидите. если сможете.


----------



## ssv (24 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правда есть и другой вариант. В спортзал и "закачать" свою спину так, чтобы ей было все равно, как и сколько вы сидите. если сможете.


Доктор, "закачать" можно и дома. И очень даже успешно, было бы желание. А в спортзале и покалечиться недолго,  как повезёт, к кому попадёшь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2016)

Можно, но помнить, что с сидеть правильно и качок 20 минут не выдержит.


----------



## ssv (24 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно, но помнить, что с сидеть правильно и качок 20 минут не выдержит.


Ох да, но я сидел. Это когда  у меня, помню, самое оно было. И хромал, и болело очень и очень.
А на работу-то ходить надо. Никто не поймёт что у тебя там не ОРЗ, а самое что ни на есть адское состояние, которое незнамо когда пройдет и пройдет ли вообще. Так я думал в первый раз когда столкнулся с болью от грыжи.
И вот, приходил я кое- как на рабочее место, пот градом. А понял уже, что ходить надо, и превозмогал. Приходил, садился... и, волей-неволей, спину прямо держишь. А иначе никак. Чуть скосо@бишься и привет... в глазах темнеет.
Так и привык сидеть всегда ровно. А теперь и вовсе, близок к тому, как Вы сказали, когда "спине все равно, как вы сидите"))
Мне кажется, основная проблема людей и врачебный "хлеб" в том, что тела людские до того детренированны, что получают болезни и отягощают их по собственной лени. Заниматься надо.

Кстати,если после декрета... Статичная нагрузка, ребёнок на руках, частая поза в полунаклон...
Идите на фитнес, автор (или дома устройте его себе сами). Такое множество программ. Кардио-тренировка, тренировки с нагрузками, при упорстве быстро уберут боль, подтянут организм. Тем более при сидячей уж работе...надо.


----------



## Astra29 (25 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то, Вам к врачу!
> Поскольку причины:
> -миозит
> -миофасциальный синдром
> ...


Спасибо за ответ. Вчера вообще боль невыносимая была...как будто чем дальше, тем сильнее.
А к какому врачу обращаться?
И какие примерно анализы, обследования необходимы будут?


----------



## Astra29 (25 Мар 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> Ох да, но я сидел. Это когда  у меня, помню, самое оно было. И хромал, и болело очень и очень.
> А на работу-то ходить надо. Никто не поймёт что у тебя там не ОРЗ, а самое что ни на есть адское состояние, которое незнамо когда пройдет и пройдет ли вообще. Так я думал в первый раз когда столкнулся с болью от грыжи.
> И вот, приходил я кое- как на рабочее место, пот градом. А понял уже, что ходить надо, и превозмогал. Приходил, садился... и, волей-неволей, спину прямо держишь. А иначе никак. Чуть скосо@бишься и привет... в глазах темнеет.
> Так и привык сидеть всегда ровно. А теперь и вовсе, близок к тому, как Вы сказали, когда "спине все равно, как вы сидите"))
> ...


Я бы не сказала, что у меня такая уж слабая спина. Ходила чуть больше полу года назад в тренажерный зал в течение года, занималась обычными групповыми программами без тренажеров, и мышцы в тонусе были.
Сейчас, как ни грустно, нет возможности посещать зал. Домой с работы в 19:00, маленькой дочке нужно внимание, дома дел достаточно. И уставшая прихожу. Не представляю как еще успевать в спорт зал ходить.
Но конечно, если диагностируют что то серьезное и назначат как одним из видов лечения, придется что то думать.
Постараюсь сегодня попасть к доктору. Иначе загнусь((((


----------



## ssv (25 Мар 2016)

Мячиком теннисным попробуйте. Тут много было на тему как помочь улучшить свое состояние с помощью обычного теннисного мячика. Ложитесь на него спиной и ищете проблемную точку. Нашли  ее и терпя посильно боль, попробуйте потихоньку разминать.

Я в области лопаток нашел несколько больнючих участков. И с тыльной стороны плеча. Кто бы что ни говорил, это действенный способ самому исследовать себя и работать там, где требуется.
Не скажешь же массажисту: "вот тут мне спинку потри")) Неудобно как-то, обидится еще.
А много ль таких кто вообще доподлинно понимает, что он там "трёт и растирает". Это не вопрос)


----------



## Astra29 (25 Мар 2016)

Спасибо за совет))
Обязательно попробую. 
Я новичок на сайте))) но исправлюсь с комментариями))


----------

